# I want to Buy this



## mikecuda (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm looking for a decent Harley Hummer front fork cover.  I don't want to drain my bank account. 

Thx in Advance.

Mike in PA


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 6, 2022)

If that's the fork cover you need, your bike is a Model 165, not a Hummer. Makes a difference on some components, including the fork cover. You should only be about an hour from the AMCA meet at Oley. It would be a great meet to attend whether you need parts or not. It is coming up in about 2 weeks.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 6, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> If that's the fork cover you need, your bike is a Model 165, not a Hummer. Makes a difference on some components, including the fork cover. You should only be about an hour from the AMCA meet at Oley. It would be a great meet to attend whether you need parts or not. It is coming up in about 2 weeks.



I'm going this year.  My buddy has a huge Hummer stash that I'm going to visit next week.   The PA Farm Show Swap Meet is this Sunday.


----------



## Risk Man (Apr 6, 2022)

46270-59 Fork Panel
					

Harley Hummer 46270-59 Fork Panel



					harleyhummer.com


----------

